# Wie bringe ich einen Tank zur Weißglut?



## Hound (4. Dezember 2008)

Wie bringe ich einen Tank zur Weißglut?

Jäger:
1.	Ich lasse mein Pet tanken, das ist ja jetzt so imba!!!
2.	Autoshot, ja sorry das ich die nächste Gruppe gepullt habe, aber mein Autoshot hat einfach das nächste Ziel übernommen.
3.	Wie? Man kann Eisfalle werfen?
4.	Oh, die Irreführung ging wohl auf den Heiler. (Tank sieht ratlos den Mob an sich vorbeilaufen, Heiler wirkt etwas panisch)
5.	Frage Tank: Wo bleibt der Schaden? 
Antwort Jäger: Oh, hab schon wieder den falschen Aspekt drin.
6.	Aussage Tank: Jäger pass auf die Aggro auf! 
Antwort Jäger: Ich kann ja Todstellen.
Ergebnis: Mob steuert auf Jäger
7.	Frage Tank: Wo ist dein Pet? 
Antwort: Das wollte hier nicht runterspringen, läuft wohl außen rum.
Tank: Etwa durch die Mobgruppe die wir gerade ausgelassen haben?
Jäger: Oh…  
8.	Tank: Dein Pet ist auf dem falschen Ziel
Jäger: Hab Dir Irreführung gegeben, da ist das so?
Tank: ?!?


Hexenmeister:
1.	Tank: Warum kann ich Totenkopf nicht angreifen?
Hexenmeister: Denn hab ich Übernommen.
2.	Tank: Warum kommt X nicht?
Hexenmeister: Hab ich verbannt.
Tank: Aber warum X?
Hexenmeister: schweigt
Tank: Wann kommt der endlich raus? Dreieck ist down!
Hexenmeister: Hab noch mal nachgebannt
3.	Siehe Jäger Nr. 8 ersetze Pet durch Wache

Off-Krieger:
1.	Aktion: Tank pullt mit Fernkampf, Mob kommt.
Auf halben Weg
Off-Krieger: Charge --> Betäubt --> Klingenwirbel --> Aggro --> Krieger Tod

Klassen Unabhängig:
1.	Tank pullt 3 Gegner, 2 davon Caster, 
Tank: ich geh um die Ecke
Tank steht da, die Gruppe teilt sich die Aggro
2.	DD: Totenkopf? Egal! Komm her Dreieck
3.	Eisfalle? Nie gehört, AE Schaden rules!

So hier ein paar Erlebnisse als Tank, die das Leben wieder aufregend machen. Das soll kein „Ihr seid alle so schlecht und habt keine Ahnung von Eurer Klasse Thread werden“. Wollte nur auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Und man muss dazu sagen meistens konnte die Gruppe erhalten bleiben, aber das sind so die Klassiker mit denen ich mich täglich konfrontiert sehe, 
vielleicht habt Ähnliche Erlebnisse, also raus damit.

In diesem Sinne

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler werden dem Duden, seinen Erstellern und dessen Freunden gewidmet.
PP.S. Flames sind gern gesehen, lassen Sie doch auf die Intelligenz der User schließen.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt würde mich der Priesterteil interessieren *lach*
Any Ideas? (:


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Dezember 2008)

Hound schrieb:


> Wie bringe ich einen Tank zur Weißglut?
> Hexenmeister:
> 1.	Tank: Warum kann ich Totenkopf nicht angreifen?
> Hexenmeister: Denn hab ich Übernommen.
> ...



Oh was hab ich die beiden Aktionen geliebt, der Rekord sind 3 mal nachbannen, bevor der Tank mich per TS zusammengeschissen hat. ^^


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß was zum Priester !!

Sämtliche Sätze die mit  *'... aber der Heal war durch !' *enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich der Priesterteil interessieren *lach*
> Any Ideas? (:




Priester: "Re... 
              ups"


----------



## Chim3r4 (4. Dezember 2008)

Magier: 

Tank: "Mond wird gesheept"
*Sheep cast, sheep drin*

Tank rennt in die Gruppe, zündet wahlweise Weihe, Donnerknall, Heulende Böe oder vergleichbares.
Tank schreit: "Wieso sheepst du den nicht?"

Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 2 stelligem Nachsheepen aufgrund der Inkompetenz des Tanks. 

Mal um den Spieß umzudrehen.


----------



## DoubleJ (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei Hexenmeister fehlt mir eindeutig ein Punkt:

Leerwandler mit einem Bedrohungsaufbau von 16k die Sekunde und der Tank versucht hilflos dem Leerwandler die aggro zu nehmen^^


Auch beim Jäger fehlt der berühmte Satz:

Sry mein pet hatte noch Knurren an



P.s.: Das mit der Irreführung auf Heiler bereitet nicht den Tank sondern uns Heilern immer wieder kopfzerbrechen *knurrt manchen Jäger an der jetzt wahrscheinlich lachend am Boden liegt*


----------



## Regine55 (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich weiß was zum Priester !!
> 
> Sämtliche Sätze die mit  *'... aber der Heal war durch !' *enden
> 
> ...




hahah xD ist auch einer meines standard spruches wenn jmd down geht ^^


----------



## Tenchon (4. Dezember 2008)

ach ja fehlt nur noch der bereich des dk

dk holt sich mit todesgriff das ziel des tanks (laufen ist so unangenehm *g*)


----------



## lina76 (4. Dezember 2008)

heheh stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Michl- (4. Dezember 2008)

Herrlich... das sind Szenen aus dem Leben eines jeden Tanks... 

Oder auch: Mob-Grp mit vier Mobs. Alle schön mit Zeichen besetzt... 
Tank: "Bitte Focus-Dmg, der Reihe nach"
Einstimmig im TS: "Ja, klar"
-pull-
alle 4 Mobs kommen 
1 sek später: 3 davon laufen auf 3 unterschiedliche DDs zu...
Maintarget bekommt gar kein Dmg und alle DDs fallen um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schweigen im TS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sich die Gruppe nicht traut den Totenkopf anzugreifen. Könnte doch ein Pirat sein. Gibt sicher Minus Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren.

/wink maladin


----------



## b1ubb (4. Dezember 2008)

leider muss ich dir in VIELEN dingen einfach nur sagen:
DU HAST RECHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


obwohl das echt traurig ist, aber wenn wir das ganze von einer anderen weise sehen.

Würden wir keinen Tank spielen, wäre WoW doch nur halb so lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bekuras (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich der Priesterteil interessieren *lach*
> Any Ideas? (:



"Ich gebe dem Def-Krieger IMMER Schild beim Pullen!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (4. Dezember 2008)

GOGO macht was fürn DK DD ;DDDD.

Todesritter:
1. DK: "Zum Mob hinlaufen? Ich hab doch Todesgriff!"
2. DK: "Tank was hast du gegen Frostpräsens? Ich bin halt nen Cooler Typ ;-)"


----------



## refra (4. Dezember 2008)

Als schami ist es doch praktisch das gewitter hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anadol/zuluhed (4. Dezember 2008)

Was mich immer derb aufregt ist  
" Bitte 3 Sekunden antanken lassen"
Ich stürm dann schön uaf die Mobs zu, und bevor ich da bin, treffen die ersten Shadowbolts, Pyros uÄ ein.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (4. Dezember 2008)

Was auch gut funzt is wenn pala und jäger tank zusammen äregern! Pala braucht nur spotten und jäger haut seinen aggroschuss rein


----------



## b1ubb (4. Dezember 2008)

anadol/zuluhed schrieb:


> Was mich immer derb aufregt ist
> " Bitte 3 Sekunden antanken lassen"
> Ich stürm dann schön uaf die Mobs zu, und bevor ich da bin, treffen die ersten Shadowbolts, Pyros uÄ ein.



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte ich letzten auch, bitte 3 sekunden antanken lassen, bam - 1 - 2 sekunden später AoE DMG.
Ich ähm, wo waren die 3 Sekunden, ja der Cast braucht EIGENTLICH 3 sekunden - aber Tempowertung hat dies gesenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hound (4. Dezember 2008)

anadol/zuluhed schrieb:


> Was mich immer derb aufregt ist
> " Bitte 3 Sekunden antanken lassen"
> Ich stürm dann schön uaf die Mobs zu, und bevor ich da bin, treffen die ersten Shadowbolts, Pyros uÄ ein.



Stimmt wie konnte ich den nur Vergessen, aber zeit ist ja relativ, ob jetzt 0,3 sek oder 3 sek was solls.


----------



## Milivoje (4. Dezember 2008)

Mage:
1. Protpala: So, stern wird bitte gesheept!"
Palaschild in die Gruppe, der Stern kommt mit gefühlten 0,5 km/h auf den tank zu.... Er läuft.... und läuft..... genau 5 Meter, bevor der Mob beim Tank ist, fängt der Mage an zu casten...... Weihe..... Sheep gebrochen..... UND DANN VERSUCHT ER NACHZUSHEEPEN!..... und nopchmal..... und nochmal...... Das quietschen des Schweins / mähen des Schafs / piepsen des Pinguins treibt die Gruppe im 2 Sekundentankt in den Wahnsinn.


2. Selbe Situation, nur ohne Sheep.
Pala Schild rein, die Mobs laufen zum Tank, der zündet die Weihe und gerade als die Mobs fast bei ihm Nagekommen sind, rennt der Mage rein.... BÄMM, Push-Back-Efekt..... Alle Mobs stehen wieder 10 Meter weg. Ausserhalb der Weihe....
Das ist natürlich nicht dem AMge allein vorbehalten, haben doch Schamanen und Druiden auch solch dolle Fähigkeiten.

Zum Jäger möchte ich noch folgendes Hinzufügen:
Tank pulled, Multishot des Tierfreundes, die Mobs rennen sofort zum Jäger und dieser stellt sich gerade dann erst tot, als die Mobs genau 2 Meter vor ihm sind. 
Alles bestens gelaufen aus der Sicht des Jägers....
Nun mal die selbe Situation aus dem Blickwinkel des Tanks:
"Pull... Jetzt nur noch warten, bis die Mobs bei mir sind, und dann gehts los..... Häh, wieso haben die denn plötzlich nen anderen im Target?.... Spott.... Haha, sie kommen zurück....Jetzt aber....... Wow, macht der Mage nen geilen Pyro..... Scheisse, jetzt hat der mage Aggro..... Spott.... Scheisse...... Cooldown....."


----------



## Irondragon1887 (4. Dezember 2008)

Was als pala auch gut geht is im bossfight einfach mal den tank rausnehemen. Das dauert bis er geschnallt hat was los is!


----------



## alzira (4. Dezember 2008)

geil is auch immer wenn man sich als tank die arbeit macht zu marken für focus auf ziele und es dann anfängt zu stürmen, feuerbälle oder frostblitze zu regnen.. -.-

oder noch besser.. ich pull als drui mit feenfeuer und warte das der mob ankommt weil hinten bei ihm andere mobs patrullieren und man es dann von hinten schon bruzzeln hört.. das beste is der spruch dannach wenn, wenn die klasse rumheult warum sie instant umgefallen is und wieso ich denn kein aggro gehalten habe.. meißtens drück ich dann x zum hinsetzten und tank dann erst wieder wenns alle geschnallt haben das man vllt mal wartet bis der tank zumindest in schlagreichweite is..

das mit dem "der heal war doch schon durch" is doch nen heal drui spruch xD

gut is auch das ding der vergelter palas. so wo sie gut ae um sich rum machn.. besonders gern eingesetzt wenn nen mob im cc in der grp steht..


----------



## Fuxler74 (4. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Gruppe nicht traut den Totenkopf anzugreifen. Könnte doch ein Pirat sein. Gibt sicher Minus Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren.
> 
> /wink maladin




hehe der war gut


----------



## Eddishar (4. Dezember 2008)

Da erkennt man ja super gut, wer hier alles die letzten Monate nur im Raid getankt hat und Instanzen nur innerhalb der Gilde besucht hat ... und mist! Jetzt muss man mit Randoms los und muss nach jedem schlimmen Instanzenerlebnis gleich mal ein Posting in jedem Forum eröffnen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich ziehe so was nur in der gilde ab! Rnd übernehmen das immer schön andere


----------



## Chim3r4 (4. Dezember 2008)

wir hatten mal ne lustige geschichte in der arkatraz.

da hatte sich der palatank verklickt und hat statt schild ne bubble angeworfen. wir waren total verwirrt, als aufeinmal die mobs in die gruppe rannten.
riesengelächter im ts. war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (4. Dezember 2008)

Was meinst du was los war wo ich in ZA den MT1 rausgenommen hatte und der das erst gemerkt hatte wo der raid schon tot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hound (4. Dezember 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Da erkennt man ja super gut, wer hier alles die letzten Monate nur im Raid unterwegs war und Instanzen nur innerhalb der Gilde besucht hat ... und mist! Jetzt muss man mit Randoms los und muss nach jedem schlimmen Instanzenerlebnis gleich mal ein Posting in jedem Forum eröffnen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ist mein erster erstellter Beitrag in einem wow Forum, und diese Erlebnisse sind unabhängig von Gilde oder Rdm, ist mir mit beiden schon passiert. Aber danke, Juhu ich wurde auch mal geflammt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Schurke:
Verschwinden cd (dauernd der fall xD)
Uuups... Schurkenhandel-cb-ambush makro auf healer...


----------



## Garnalem (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Paladin: Au, der Tank bekommt übel eins auffe 12, da geb ich ihm doch mal Segen (Hand) des Schutzes! Prima, der Tank bekommt keinen (Nahkampf-)Schaden mehr, kann aber auch keinen Schadenverursachen und verliert vor allem die Aggro. Ganz großes Kino und leider nicht mal selten!

Der Tank-Schurke: Schurke rennt los, greift Totenkopf an und lässt sich auch die Aggro vom Tank nicht nehmen. Die anderen Gegner rennen will umher, sodass der Tank sie nicht mehr einsammeln kann, während der Schurke ins Gras beißt. Juchu, Wipe!

Der Magier: Sheept Totenkopf oder falsches Target oder sheept auch trotz mehrmaliger Bitte nicht (Sorry ich les den Chat nicht/hab mein TS aus), oder sheept Target, wenn es fast down ist (HP Regenerierung). Oder ballert wie wild auf X oder Dreieck obwohl Totenkopf noch am Leben (auch andere DDS, nicht nur Magier) und schreit dann wenn er tot ist, ey kannste nicht gescheit Tanken und mit den Mob abnehmen. Auch sehr schön: Magier sheept, macht dann AOE und schreit: Ey wer macht immer mein Sheep auf?

Heiler: Warum hast du mich nicht geheilt? - Sorry musste anderes Target heilen (z. B. Jägerpet^^). Oder: Dachte kleine Heilung reicht aus. Oder: Ach der macht soo viel Schaden?

Der Schamane: Stellt sich schon gefährlich nah an die nächste Mob-Gruppe, baut seine Totems auf, nur dummerweise pullen diese die nächste Gruppe oder Pat.


----------



## Gnorgh (4. Dezember 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Magier:
> 
> Tank: "Mond wird gesheept"
> *Sheep cast, sheep drin*
> ...



Ich sheepe maximal einmal nach, dann soll sich der Tank selbst drum kümmern, wenn er meint, das Sheep immer raushauen zu müssen!


----------



## Crom (4. Dezember 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 2 stelligem Nachsheepen aufgrund der Inkompetenz des Tanks.




Also das Zusammenspiel auch zwischen Tanks und Magiern besteht aus der Berücksichtigung der Eigenschaften beider Klassen.
D.h. beide sollten Fehler vermeiden.

zB. der "gesheepte" sollte nicht zusammen mit der restlichen Mobruppe den Tank erreichen, da der Tank bei Gruppen viel Aggro mit "AOE"s zieht.

hat der Mage zu lange gebraucht, sollte der Tank seine AOE´s machen - der Mage sheepen und der Tank den Rest erstmal aus der AOE-Reichweite ziehn. Genauso handeln, wenn man mit Ansturm auf die Gruppe geht.

Wenn das Zusammenspiel nicht funktioniert und der Krieger aber die Kontrolle über den Mob hat, und er ausreichend geheilt werden kann, ist es schon OK, daß der Krieger sein Ding durchzieht ohne Rücksicht auf sheeps.

bei 2 stelligem Nachsheepen, wie oben beschrieben, liegt die inkompetenz meiner Meinung nach dann eher beim Magier, der die ganze Zeit nur sinnlos "sheep"t, Mana verbraucht und vor allem dabei 0 Damage macht......


----------



## Myrapla (4. Dezember 2008)

als schamane muss ich sagen, dass meine totems auch sehr gut die aufmerksamkeit der patrouillen auf sich ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


passiert gerne mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ich sheepe maximal einmal nach, dann soll sich der Tank selbst drum kümmern, wenn er meint, das Sheep immer raushauen zu müssen!


Da gibts ein geiles Addon für, von dem ich leider nicht weiß wie es heißt.
Das schreibt im /p oder /ra Channel haargenau, welches CC von wem und mit welchem Angriff rausgehaun wurde.
Irgendwann wird der Tank mit Sicherheit dermaßen genervt sein, von dem ewigen gespame, dass ers drin lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (4. Dezember 2008)

- Als Protpala/DK habe ich immer einen leicht erhöhten Puls, wenn die DDler mir die Adds mit ihren Knockbackeffekten aus der Weihe/DnD bomben.
Bei einem SuperSchammi sogar mal so ungünstig, dass die nächsten Mobs gleich mitkamen.

- DKs, die ihre Rotation auf das Maintarget mit Todesgriff beginnen und sich auch nicht scheuen weitere Mobgruppen mit selbigen Zauber in meine Weihe/DnD zu ziehen.
Besonders talentiert sind jene, die hinter mir stehen und mir den Gegner ausser Sicht ziehen. 
Pauschal setze ich mich dann erst einmal hin oder versuche dem Heiler das Leben zu retten, der genau in dem Moment Heileraggro von den Adds bekommt.
Der DK wird großzügig geopfert, als Ghul wiederbelebt und wieder geopfert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Creci


----------



## Chim3r4 (4. Dezember 2008)

Crom schrieb:


> Also das Zusammenspiel auch zwischen Tanks und Magiern besteht aus der Berücksichtigung der Eigenschaften beider Klassen.
> D.h. beide sollten Fehler vermeiden.
> 
> zB. der "gesheepte" sollte nicht zusammen mit der restlichen Mobruppe den Tank erreichen, da der Tank bei Gruppen viel Aggro mit "AOE"s zieht.
> ...



die situatin bezog sich auch auf: "Tank rennt in die Gruppe" und nicht auf "tank wartet bis gruppe da ist".
desweiteren ist cc meiner meinung nach wichtiger als der schaden. wenn der cc gescheit funktioniert, dann machts nichts, wenn der kampf etwas länger dauert. 
außerdem: sheepen verbraucht so gut wie kein mana. hatte als arkanmage mal soviel manareg, dass sich die sheep kosten innerhalb von 1,5 sec wieder aufgefüllt hatten. 
wenn der tank sagt, ich solle sheepen, dann ist es auch meine aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass das sheep erhalten bleibt, bis eine gegenteilige ansage kommt. ganz einfach.


----------



## Xyman2001 (4. Dezember 2008)

Irreführung auf Heiler gibt bei manchen raid`s  -  50G ^^


----------



## the Jester (4. Dezember 2008)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Was als pala auch gut geht is im bossfight einfach mal den tank rausnehemen. Das dauert bis er geschnallt hat was los is!



Oh ja, kenn ich nur zu gut, seit dem liegt Göttliches Eingreifen nicht mehr neben Hand auflegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......


----------



## Hicks1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Auch sehr schön: Magier sheept, macht dann AOE und schreit: Ey wer macht immer mein Sheep auf?




Hehe LoL. Ich liebe es über die Dinge zu lesen. Leider erlebt man sie auch allzu oft selber:


----------



## Kaschem (4. Dezember 2008)

Passierte mir gestern ( Unholy DK Tank)

Gruppe aus 3 Mobs. einer davon Caster. 

Markiere alles schön mit Symbolen, greife mit den Totenkopf mit Todesgriff, setze Tot und Verfall, Seuchenstoss und Eisige Berührung auf den Totenkopf. 

Super, denk ich mir doch. Jetzt kommen die beiden anderen schon gelaufen, machst noch ne hübsche Pestilenz wenn sie auch im Tot und Verfall stehen und dann ist das Thema schon durch....

Jaja, denken...sollte man echt lassen...

Noch bevor die da sind, haut der liebe Schamy die Mobs komplett 15 meter von mir weg, in eine Pat die gerade dort schlendert und wer häts gedacht???  Caster....

Runen alle grad auf Abklingzeit, Todesgriff nicht ab und die DD rennen zu den Mobs....

Da steht man in seiner roten Suppe und kommt sich vor wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt :-)


----------



## Orego (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein Kumpel von mir tankt, aber ihm bringt alles zur Weißglut xD

Letztens Nexus, ich war mit ihm und noch einem Kumpel in Nexus (ja 2Randoms noch - unwichtig)
Der eine war eine Kriegerin und hat sehr oft spöttishcer Schlag gemacht, falches Target anvisiert usw. jedenfalls alles, was dem Kriegertank wütend macht.

Nun kam die nächste Mobgrp dran: Bevor der Tank angefangen hat, stürmt unser Krieger rein und macht Damage auf ein beliebiges Ziel, ohne Schild kommt auf ihm noch ein Mob, ein heißer Kampf! - den er alleine führt, denn wir hatten kein bock mehr und warteten bis er starb. Dauerte auch nicht lange, nach 3 Sek. war er tot und der Tank pullte dann die Grp xD


----------



## crizzle (4. Dezember 2008)

als holy pala:  segen des schutzes (melee bubble) auf tank...         "ups falsches makro"..^^


damit bringt ihr aber nicht nur den tank zur weißglut sondern auch die gruppe höchst wahrscheinlich xD^^


----------



## Akonos (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da gibts ein geiles Addon für, von dem ich leider nicht weiß wie es heißt.
> Das schreibt im /p oder /ra Channel haargenau, welches CC von wem und mit welchem Angriff rausgehaun wurde.
> Irgendwann wird der Tank mit Sicherheit dermaßen genervt sein, von dem ewigen gespame, dass ers drin lässt
> 
> ...



Das Addon heißt "Cryolysis" und kann sogar noch ein bisschen mehr als das, aber es whispert auch denjenigen an, der auf dem sheep rumhaut

außerdem noch: brot, wasser, portale, managems, etc. (her-)stellen


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> als holy pala:  segen des schutzes (melee bubble) auf tank...         "ups falsches makro"..^^
> 
> 
> damit bringt ihr aber nicht nur den tank zur weißglut sondern auch die gruppe höchst wahrscheinlich xD^^


Noch geiler wäre hier 'Segen der Opferung' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (4. Dezember 2008)

Diese geschichte ist mir und genau so passiert wärend eines MH Raids.

Ich erkläre die Taken da einige Neue dabei waren unser MT und zweiter MT (Pala) langweilen sich derweil zu tote. Der kampf beginnt alles Läuft super. Selben Wellen wie immer *gähn* alles bestens *schnarch* .....(kann wer vorspulen)...Und da sind wir kurz bevor der Boss erscheint der Schurke schleicht vor und Ablenken ....*Wiederstanden* -.-...der zweite Schurke wartet nicht lange und Ablenken ~.~ Wiederstanden...Furor Rauscht in den Raid. Der MT Schnappt ihn sich alles ist in aufregung! Im TS ich hab nur 75/50/25 Mana.....Doch es klaoot es kommt ruhe rein. Plötzlich der Tank macht nichts mehr...DC...Aggro hat e noch nicht Nuken! Pyro, Shadobolt, BÄM, BÄM, BÄM. Hexer Seelebrechen, Magier Unsichtbarleit, Jäger Totstellen....Alles gut? Von wegen Heiler Aggro...Ich sehe einen Engelschor! Bin ich Tot? Nein....Puh. Aha der MT is wieder da der zwei Heiler Stehen noch! Furor 20%, Konzentration! Tot und Verfall.....Hallo Tod und Verfall!!! Meele Tot .....noch einer....10%. Eisblock Fern DD Tod. Eisblock Heiler Tod...Wah nur noch ein Heiler. Tank 50%....30% ...45%....20%...25%..5...tot....Jäger schieß den zweiten Tank hoch! Heielr schreit im TS: "Du Idiot nicht mich!" ....Palla Spot..und Schild...Heiler Tot..."ich bekomm die Aggro nicht" Jäger tot ich tot.....Pala steht Oo TS: *kleinlaute Stimme das Pallas* "ups"

Frage an die Algemeinheit, wem hat der Palla da wohl seine Bubble gegeben......


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Frage an die Algemeinheit, wem hat der Palla da wohl seine Bubble gegeben......


Öhm.. sich selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

Crom schrieb:


> der Mage sheepen und der Tank den Rest erstmal aus der AOE-Reichweite ziehn.



hast schon recht, aber das hier passt so nicht ganz...schonmal versucht die caster (wo du meist 1-2 in der mobgruppe hast) "wegzuziehen" ? 

sheep muss einfach früh genug stehen...den caster kann der mage dem tank dann z.b. mit gegenzuaber ranholen
wenn das einmal zu spät ist, dann halt kein sheep und nur ae...denn kein tank wird die ae sein lassen um das sheep nicht rauszuhauen, wenn ihm dann die 3 andern mobs wegrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten ist echt wenn man beide klassen mal gespielt hat...wenn mir sowas als mage passiert zieh ich auch schonmal extra aggro von dem sheep und wenns bei mir ist, wirds gesheept und der tank kann schön da stehen bleiben wo er ist und ae´n.

zugegeben, glaub das klappt nur in stammgruppen

und zurück zum topic : ich glaub es gibt kaum mages, die wissen das sie "gegenzauber" haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolamar (4. Dezember 2008)

Mobgruppe: Marks gesetzt und schon fliegt der erste Kettenblitz vorbei...Schami tot


----------



## Hound (4. Dezember 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Diese geschichte ist mir und genau so passiert wärend eines MH Raids.
> 
> Ich erkläre die Taken da einige Neue dabei waren unser MT und zweiter MT (Pala) langweilen sich derweil zu tote. Der kampf beginnt alles Läuft super. Selben Wellen wie immer *gähn* alles bestens *schnarch* .....(kann wer vorspulen)...Und da sind wir kurz bevor der Boss erscheint der Schurke schleicht vor und Ablenken ....*Wiederstanden* -.-...der zweite Schurke wartet nicht lange und Ablenken ~.~ Wiederstanden...Furor Rauscht in den Raid. Der MT Schnappt ihn sich alles ist in aufregung! Im TS ich hab nur 75/50/25 Mana.....Doch es klaoot es kommt ruhe rein. Plötzlich der Tank macht nichts mehr...DC...Aggro hat e noch nicht Nuken! Pyro, Shadobolt, BÄM, BÄM, BÄM. Hexer Seelebrechen, Magier Unsichtbarleit, Jäger Totstellen....Alles gut? Von wegen Heiler Aggro...Ich sehe einen Engelschor! Bin ich Tot? Nein....Puh. Aha der MT is wieder da der zwei Heiler Stehen noch! Furor 20%, Konzentration! Tot und Verfall.....Hallo Tod und Verfall!!! Meele Tot .....noch einer....10%. Eisblock Fern DD Tod. Eisblock Heiler Tod...Wah nur noch ein Heiler. Tank 50%....30% ...45%....20%...25%..5...tot....Jäger schieß den zweiten Tank hoch! Heielr schreit im TS: "Du Idiot nicht mich!" ....Palla Spot..und Schild...Heiler Tot..."ich bekomm die Aggro nicht" Jäger tot ich tot.....Pala steht Oo TS: *kleinlaute Stimme das Pallas* "ups"
> 
> Frage an die Algemeinheit, wem hat der Palla da wohl seine Bubble gegeben......



find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte mehr davon


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> hast schon recht, aber das hier passt so nicht ganz...schonmal versucht die caster (wo du meist 1-2 in der mobgruppe hast) "wegzuziehen" ?


Um die Ecke laufen?


----------



## wardir (4. Dezember 2008)

Momentan sehr beliebt .... Totenkopf fliegt an einem vorbei nach hinten zum DK

Ich hasse diese Klasse jetzt schon. btw. hab ich _natürlich_ in diesem Moment CD auf Spott - so ein Zufall


----------



## mandax (4. Dezember 2008)

wer die agroo will kann sie behalten


----------



## Primus Pilus (4. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> und zurück zum topic : ich glaub es gibt kaum mages, die wissen das sie "gegenzauber" haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo,

und leider auch viele, die behaupten "Nach-sheepen geht nicht - GING NOCH NIE"... -.-

(obs gaaanz früher nicht ging, steht hier nicht zur Debatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - weiß ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob das schon immer ging oder nicht - es geht um den aktuellen Stand)

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## todessänger (4. Dezember 2008)

Errinert mich irgendwie an den Barlow blogg:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CNwv8f8dXQ


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (4. Dezember 2008)

wenn schon vor der weihe betäubt etc. wird -.-
aggropingpong in verbindung mit spot cooldown -.-
die hohe kunst des "sheepens da wo er steht" -.-
wenn aggroreset ein scheibar unerklärliches fremdwort ist -.-
wenn man sich auch nur einmal auf die eisfalle verlassen könnte -.-


----------



## Aproc (4. Dezember 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> die situatin bezog sich auch auf: "Tank rennt in die Gruppe" und nicht auf "tank wartet bis gruppe da ist".
> desweiteren ist cc meiner meinung nach wichtiger als der schaden. wenn der cc gescheit funktioniert, dann machts nichts, wenn der kampf etwas länger dauert.
> außerdem: sheepen verbraucht so gut wie kein mana. hatte als arkanmage mal soviel manareg, dass sich die sheep kosten innerhalb von 1,5 sec wieder aufgefüllt hatten.
> wenn der tank sagt, ich solle sheepen, dann ist es auch meine aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass das sheep erhalten bleibt, bis eine gegenteilige ansage kommt. ganz einfach.


seh ich auch so dauersheep zum beispiel und von inkompetenz ist da dann wohl keine rede


----------



## Voni (4. Dezember 2008)

Au Backe die armen Tanks

Im Gegenzug fällt mir da kürzlich ein Tank ein, der hatte so Freude an seinem Talent Ansturm, dass er glatt vergessen hat wie man pullt. Der Umstand dass er für die Instanz am unteren Levelcap war und so bei jedem Ansturm gleich ne 2te Mobgruppe gepullt hat wegen Aggrorange, hat er irgendwie nicht zur Kenntniss genommen.

Zum Glück hatten wir nen TOP Priest dabei. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Inis ja so pippi einfach geworden, dass im Moment alles verziehen wird.

Grüsse
Voni


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (4. Dezember 2008)

ja einige der dinge kommen mir bekannt vor^^ mit mein moonkin erlebte ich oft so dinge wo man sich fragt, warum tut er das^^

Beste beispiel Kara:

Ich bin mit ner randomgrp drinne, sind gerade vorbei am kurator. Runter vorbei an 2 der arkanwächter gemogelt (wie üblich) und runter. So arkanwächter umgehauen auf dem weg zum rampe nach oben, meint der schurke doch glatt "mom gebe ebend quest ab." wir denken uns nur "welche quest". schlagartig fiel uns ein das da ja recht irgendwo man ne quests abgeben konnt, keider ein tick zu spät, schurke tod und mobs kommen zu uns. Naja kloppen wir die viecher um, knapp aber gesiegt. Schurke darauf "Kann mich ma wer rezzen, pls." Einer der Heiler drauf "Lauf oder besser Renn wie du es bei den mobs ebend gemacht hast" XD der Schurke ging dann net mehr infight ohne vorher um erlaubnis zu fragen XD


----------



## Thaielb (4. Dezember 2008)

Wir waren mal mit einer Magierin unterwegs, die sich für imba hielt. Schaden machte sie wirklich gut, allerdings versuchte sie auch zu tanken.
Der Tank warnte sie zwei oder dreimal, was die Magierin nur mit "Dann tanke ich eben" kommentierte. Beim vierten mal hat der Heal sie "übersehen". Beim fünften Mal war sie kein Teil der Gruppe mehr.


----------



## crizzle (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Noch geiler wäre hier 'Segen der Opferung'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





^^ xD


----------



## Larmina (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Jetzt würde mich der Priesterteil interessieren *lach*
> Any Ideas? (:


Einfach nix tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Pala kann man den tank auch ärgern wenn man ihn bubbelt....


----------



## Nyscha (4. Dezember 2008)

> 2. Autoshot, ja sorry das ich die nächste Gruppe gepullt habe, aber mein Autoshot hat einfach das nächste Ziel übernommen.



ehm...
Zurzeit ist das wirklich so. Wenn man damage macht und gerade das Ziel down geht, springt das Target automatisch zum nächsten Mob egal wo es steht. Mir auch schon oft passiert  und kenne vielen denen das auch passiert   und das sind nicht NUR Jäger


----------



## Kellon (4. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Reg-Pause vor der nächsten Mobgruppe, der Schurke läuft schonmal vor. Ok, der stellt sich bestimmt schonmal hin und warten auf die Markierungen.
Zack Aggro (wollte er wohl doch wieder die Taschen der Humanoiden ausräumen), Tank läuft ran um die 4 Mobs wieder einzusammeln (der Schurke ist natürlich 
urplötzlich verschwunden) zischt der Off-Krieger am Tank vorbei. Kurze Ansage vom Tank, "Kurz warten.", kurze Antwort vom Off-Krieger "Zu spät." und schon hört 
und sieht man den Krieger mit seinem Klingenwirbel durch die ganze Gruppe kreiseln.

Zum Glück hält er nen bisschen was aus und die Heiler sind auf Zack.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Um die Ecke laufen?



a. hats nich überall ecken und b. ausserhalb von stammgruppen glaubst du doch nicht im ernst, das die dd warten bis man um ne ecke ist ^^ oder der heiler mal fix noch nen hot auf mich verteilt ^^

ich : ich pull jetzt und lauf um die ecke das die caster kommen !! 
gruppe : ok

rate was passiert ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. auch geil ist wenn "mal wieder" nen schurke oder ne katze "vorschleichen" und IMMER 1-2 man hinterherlaufen und natürlich lecker body pull machen


----------



## grimmjow (4. Dezember 2008)

Bei solchen Leuten ist es auch kein Wunder, dass wir Tanks keine Lust aufs Tanken mehr haben. Kenne das gut.. <<


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

Hound schrieb:


> vielleicht habt Ähnliche Erlebnisse, also raus damit.



Hatte ich zwei Jahre lang, aber seit zwei Jahren mache ich nur noch PvP und Qs, das schont die Nerven und den Blutdruck.


----------



## Shizo. (4. Dezember 2008)

Moonkin Taifun ftw ;P Mob 5 m weghauen.
So wie die Schamis mit kA wie das bei denen heisst

mFG


----------



## haro3777 (4. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,


ich bin prot. pala will den gegner antanken und sage im ts:

"wartet ein paar sekungen. lass mich erst schild des rächers werfen und dann w......." ähhh???? schade der mob rennt bereits an mir vorbei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss aber auch gestehen, dass ich oft vergesse mich mit "schild des rächers", "hammer der rechtschaffenden" und "weihe" zurückzuhalten, wenn der magier 2-3 gesheept hat. ist bei mir ein automatismus aufgrund meiner questlastigen spielweise.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

man sollte es nicht alles immer so ernst sehen. lachen ist gesund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Dezember 2008)

Priester: Eine etwas weiter entferne Gruppe wird mit Feenfeuer (Druide) gepullt. Gemütlich dackeln die verwirrten Kreaturen auf den Tank zu, als plötzlich...
- "Oh kugg mal Dude, der Kerl da im Kleid hat leuchtende Hände!"
- "Nix wie hin, John!"
Der, noch mit dem Hochheilen der Verletzungen aus dem letzten Kampf beschäftigte Priester bemerkt nur langsam, dass die netten Herren mit den Äxten da vorne ihn als Ziel ihres Swingtimers auserkoren haben. Wie ein Berserker donnert der Druide auf die Taste seines Massenspottes, doch die nötige Wut ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Wie in Zeitlupe aktiviert er seinen Blutrausch/Wutanfall, in Schweiß gebadet steigt der rote Balken an. Noch 3...2...1..

Während dieser nervenaufreibenden Sekunden zieht das bisherige Leben des Priesters an dessen Augen vorbei. Wie in Trance erinnert er sich an seine Geburt, die Einschulung, Bobo der Teddybär, die erste Freundin und den ersten, sinnlichen Kuss. Soll es das gewesen sein?
Nein! Panisch schleudert der Priester seinen Finger auf den wohlbekannten Psychischen Schrei! Dieses Mädchengekreische lässt die Waffenschwinger bis auf die Knochen erzittern, wie in Trance flüchten sie, muss es doch irgendwo in der Nähe eine Packung Ohrenstöpsel geben.

Es kommt, wie es kommen muss: Der Spot des Druiden erwischt eine Kreatur, die restlichen sind leider nicht in Reichweite, um sich die provozierenden Beleidigungen des Tanks anzuhören. Peinliche Stille zieht durch den Teamspeakchannel, nachdem die zurückgekehrten Kreaturen den Heiler sowie den Tank auseinandergepflückt haben.

Na gut, nur den Heiler. Schattenmimik ftw!


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> man sollte es nicht alles immer so ernst sehen. lachen ist gesund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zumindest bis Du die Rep-Rechnung begleichen mußt. Bluthochdruck ist nämlich höchst ungesund!


----------



## Butthäd1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich weiß was zum Priester !!
> 
> Sämtliche Sätze die mit  *'... aber der Heal war durch !' *enden
> 
> ...



made my day ! danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celladoor (4. Dezember 2008)

Als Pala den Tank auf unter 4k HP sinken lassen und mit einem Crit Schock und dem nachfolgenden Lichblitz in form eines instant wieder heilen.

so werden die burschen wieder wach


----------



## Butthäd1 (4. Dezember 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Bei solchen Leuten ist es auch kein Wunder, dass wir Tanks keine Lust aufs Tanken mehr haben. Kenne das gut.. <<



der tank is nunmal nur so gut wie die grp dahinter... is so und das muss auch uns ddlern klar sein


----------



## crizzle (4. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Priester: Eine etwas weiter entferne Gruppe wird mit Feenfeuer (Druide) gepullt. Gemütlich dackeln die verwirrten Kreaturen auf den Tank zu, als plötzlich...
> - "Oh kugg mal Dude, der Kerl da im Kleid hat leuchtende Hände!"
> - "Nix wie hin, John!"
> Der, noch mit dem Hochheilen der Verletzungen aus dem letzten Kampf beschäftigte Priester bemerkt nur langsam, dass die netten Herren mit den Äxten da vorne ihn als Ziel ihres Swingtimers auserkoren haben. Wie ein Berserker donnert der Druide auf die Taste seines Massenspottes, doch die nötige Wut ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Wie in Zeitlupe aktiviert er seinen Blutrausch/Wutanfall, in Schweiß gebadet steigt der rote Balken an. Noch 3...2...1..
> ...



^^


----------



## Thrainan (4. Dezember 2008)

Hound schrieb:


> Tank pullt 3 Gegner, 2 davon Caster,
> Tank: ich geh um die Ecke
> Tank steht da, die Gruppe teilt sich die Aggro



Das kenne ich nur zur Genüge. Manch einer wundert sich ja immer, das Tanks fernkämpfer nicht ordentlich pullen können. Fakt ist sie könnten, haben nur aufgegeben.
Daher ja auch das entprechende DK talent zum ranziehen, oder neurdings einfach wie blöde Anchargen vom Krieger. ANders ist es eh nicht möglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altbier (4. Dezember 2008)

Auch was schönes als Tank: 

Schurken die in Verstohlenheit ständig vor rennen müssen. "Was mag da wohl hinter der nächsten Ecke sein? Hach ich bin ja so neugierig. *freu**strahl*" .... "Ups... aaaah!" .... Schurke kommt mit einer wütenden Horde Monster an seinem Allerwertesten ums Eck gerannt und winselt panisch den Tank an ihm doch bitte sein armes, kleines Schurkenpopöchen zu retten. Vanish ist natürlich nicht bereit, da es noch von der letzten Mobgruppe auf CD ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon oft genug erlebt.


----------



## haro3777 (4. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Zumindest bis Du die Rep-Rechnung begleichen mußt. Bluthochdruck ist nämlich höchst ungesund!




jo stimmt!! ist aber nur "spielgold" und zu glück wird bei uns alles aus der gildenkasse beglichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"betablocker" helfen gegen bluthochdruck. oder einfach mal ein paar minuten vor die tür. bei bluthochdruck weiss man aber, dass man noch lebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chim3r4 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Priester: Eine etwas weiter entferne Gruppe wird mit Feenfeuer (Druide) gepullt. Gemütlich dackeln die verwirrten Kreaturen auf den Tank zu, als plötzlich...
> - "Oh kugg mal Dude, der Kerl da im Kleid hat leuchtende Hände!"
> - "Nix wie hin, John!"
> Der, noch mit dem Hochheilen der Verletzungen aus dem letzten Kampf beschäftigte Priester bemerkt nur langsam, dass die netten Herren mit den Äxten da vorne ihn als Ziel ihres Swingtimers auserkoren haben. Wie ein Berserker donnert der Druide auf die Taste seines Massenspottes, doch die nötige Wut ist einfach nicht vorhanden. Wie in Zeitlupe aktiviert er seinen Blutrausch/Wutanfall, in Schweiß gebadet steigt der rote Balken an. Noch 3...2...1..
> ...



bring doch nich son brecher, ohne ne warnung zu geben. ich sitz hier im büro und brech mir fast die gesichtsmuskeln, um nich loszuprusten

btw: Made my Day


----------



## Arleen. (4. Dezember 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> bring doch nich son brecher, ohne ne warnung zu geben. ich sitz hier im büro und brech mir fast die gesichtsmuskeln, um nich loszuprusten
> 
> btw: Made my Day




!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (4. Dezember 2008)

wo liegt der sinn in dem thread?


----------



## Kasom (4. Dezember 2008)

Hound schrieb:


> Wie bringe ich einen Tank zur Weißglut?
> 
> Jäger:
> 
> 4.	Oh, die Irreführung ging wohl auf den Heiler. (Tank sieht ratlos den Mob an sich vorbeilaufen, Heiler wirkt etwas panisch)



Als Jäger kann ich noch was wesentlich besser empfehlen:
Wenn die Heiler oder sonstige DDs, die einen nerven das zu schnell wegklicken, setzt Irreführung auf Die Begleiter der Spieler da mans da nicht wegklicken kan^^. Wichtel oder andere Jägerpets sind da doch ne ganz gute Wahl^^

Ob man Irreführung auf Haustiere setzen kann, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vermutlich wird das nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djflow20 (4. Dezember 2008)

Tank: Pullt mit Schusswaffe.
Mob: Läuft zum Tank.
Offkrieger: Stürmt an bevor Mob bei Tank ist

Tank: Pullt mit Schusswaffe.
Mob: Läuft zum Tank.
Alle Member: Full DPS bevor Mob bei Tank.

Tank: Pullt mit Schusswaffe.
Mob: Läuft zum Tank.
Heiler: Castet ne 8k heilung auf Tank oder gar ein Schild^^


----------



## Animos93 (4. Dezember 2008)

die sachen zum jäger sind echt geil^^ der rest is zwar auch net schlecht aber beim jäger musst ich am meisten lachen...das beste an witzigen sachen ja ja wenn das was erzählt wird der realtität entspricht so wie z.B. bei mario bart... er sagt ja im prinziep auchnur wies is^^


----------



## Iodun (4. Dezember 2008)

Kellon schrieb:


> Kurze Reg-Pause vor der nächsten Mobgruppe, der Schurke läuft schonmal vor. Ok, der stellt sich bestimmt schonmal hin und warten auf die Markierungen.
> Zack Aggro (wollte er wohl doch wieder die Taschen der Humanoiden ausräumen), Tank läuft ran um die 4 Mobs wieder einzusammeln (der Schurke ist natürlich
> urplötzlich verschwunden) zischt der Off-Krieger am Tank vorbei. Kurze Ansage vom Tank, "Kurz warten.", kurze Antwort vom Off-Krieger "Zu spät." und schon hört
> und sieht man den Krieger mit seinem Klingenwirbel durch die ganze Gruppe kreiseln.
> ...



was ihr erlebt würde mir angst machen -.-


----------



## soul6 (4. Dezember 2008)

This made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht !!! (mist , nur leider passiert das öfter als wir glauben)

Und ich spiel noch dazu beide Seiten ; Tank und Priester^^^^


Aber ich gestehe : "hatte auch schon mal dem tank mein Priesterschild verpasst und mich gewundert
warum der Totenkof auf mich zuläuft "   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mein liebster war der dk beim tanken vorige woche, mit 3 mal todesgriff in folge^^^^^^
3 mal ist er gestorben und dann kam plötzlich im chat : "warum tankst du eigentlich nicht ?"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
randy


----------



## Shadowstorm (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach wieso sollen den andere spieler immer nur gemein sein.... ich hab auch schon oft genug Jägern den Auftrag gegeben nen Heiler oder DD der mich zuvor genervt hat Irreführung zu geben und den Mob dann an mich gebunden wenn derjenige tot war... nagut wenn ich denjenigen kannte auch schon kurz vorher.

Manchmal lernens Spieler nicht das der Tank pullt, das man Targets assistet, wartet bis der Mob beim Tank ist tec.

Nur ein Problem hab ich dabei noch...

1. es ist leider nicht immer ein Jäger oder ein zweiter heilfähiger Char bei
2. was macht man gegen Jäger die geben sich selbst nicht Irreführung bzw. wenn doch stellen sie sich tot


----------



## Silmarilli (4. Dezember 2008)

irgendwer wollte die Sicht der Priester hören:

hmm phu harter kampf nur noch 10 % Mana, 1-2 hots verteilen damit der hexer mit aderlass voll wird und der Krieger leichter reggen tut und hinhocken ... Manakeks anknabbern .... CHAAAARGE

nach der Gruppe muss ich kurz afklo ... letzter mob tot ... /p so jetzt schnell fix 2 min afklo  ... im Aufstehen höre ich aus den Boxen ein CHAAARGE-Geräusch und geh mit einem seeligen Lächeln auf das stille Örtchen

Gebet der Besserung auf den Tank, der macht nen Mädchen-Pull (ich meine die Sorte Tank ala... "hmm-ich-schiess-den-nahkämpfer-an-damit-er-mir-entgegen-läuft-und-renn ihm-dann-doch-entgegen-während-die-zwei-Caster-mobs-genau-so-weit-weg-stehen-bleiben-das-ich-keine-Aggro-durch-AE-aufbaue-und-bis-mir-auffällt-das-der-heiler-aggro-von-den-castern-hat-is-der-Heiler-schon-zweimal-klinisch-tot)

hatte auch schon tanks wo es hieß 3 Nahkämpfer antanken mit Gebet der besserung in den kampf, zaghafte Erneuerung, Große heilung zum Auffüllen nach geschätzten 7 sekunden .... Heil-Aggro und das durch eine ganze instanz variabel kann man die drei nahkämpfer durch 2 caster oder ähnliches ersetzen.
Hatte mich alles wenig gestört ... ich bin random-gruppen gewöhnt und dahin gehend abgehärtet wenn es darum geht mein eigenes leben zu retten. Die Reaktion des Tanks als ich ihm den einen oder anderen wohlgemeinten neutral formulierten Ratschlag geben wollte in bezug auf Spielmechanik und Nutzen eines Tanks bzw. Aggroaufbau auf mehreren Mobs .... DAS hat mich dann doch etwas .. hmm sagen wir mal ... das hat meine Zarten Gefühle negativ in Schwingung gebracht *knurr* 

Das könnt ich noch ins unendliche weitertreiben .... 
da gibt es den Tank der meint n Dot (welcher art auch immer, Blutung vom Druiden, Krankheiten vom DK usw.) wären auf Mobs in Eisfallen recht funny *tut quietsch-vergnügt*
oder der Klassiker ... hmm Schaf ... Draufhauen ... hmm Schaf ... Draufhauen
auch ein Klassiker in der TdM: Schwestern der Qual (dämon) erhält nen lustigen Totenkopf (bedeutete die restliche Instanz über First target).... so sprach denn der Tank ... Totenkopf First target, Hexer verbann einen.... ich konnt mir den Spass einfach nicht verkneifen *grinst böse*
auch ein Klassiker /p Pat von hinten .... krieger geht nach vorne .... /p PAT VON HINTEN .... krieger zieht pfeil und bogen /Y PAAAAAAT ---- pull vorne add hinten wipe 
usw. usw. ich spreche nicht von einzelnen Missgeschicken sondern von solchen Praktiken über mehr oder minder ganze Instanzen oder zumindest manche Abschnitte davon

wo wir gerade bei dem ... -Mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen- ... sind
Jäger die durch eine ganze instanz (trotz dem einen oder anderen scherzhaften Hinweis) permanent mit Aspekt der viper rumlaufen 
Toooooll so viel Mana ... Fast hätt ich es geschafft und den Jäger als heilender auf heilen geskiller heilpriester ihn im dmg zu schlagen ... 1 % hat gefehlt

In Summe kann ich nur sagen ... ich hab kein Problem wenn wer nen Fehler macht weil wie wir Alle Helden so sind wir doch im Grunde alle eines ... nämlich Menschen und die "dürfen" Fehler machen.
Was mich als Hexer, Magier, Heil-Priester, Bärendruidin, Jäger, Schurke und Schamane zur Weissglut bringt .... sind Spieler die gegen produktive Kritik immun, resistent oder gar allergisch sind. Is'n Spiel - is scho recht - abern Spiel hat Regeln - und die die es Spielen erklären sich dazu bereit sich an die Regeln und die Spielmechanik zu halten und oder sich ins Spielgeschehen einzufügen nach bestem wissen und gewissen versteht sich.
Und wenn mir vier leute sagen in einer 5ergruppe das ich mit meinem Char was grundlegendes verkehrt mache dann antworte ich nicht mit einem ihr kackn00b's l2p sonder überleg selbst mal ob ich vielleicht irgendwo irgendwas irgendwie verkehrt mache oder meine spielweise irgendwo irgenwie ... vieleicht ... verbessern könnte.

lg sily 


Phuuu .... soviel zum thema weissglut.

eins sei noch eingewerft .-/
die tatsache das es mehr DD gibt alsl sonst was erhöht auch proportional die wahrscheinlichkeit das man mehr ddd (doofe damage dealer) kennen lernt.
irgendwo in den weiten dieses tollen forums lass ich heute oder gestern mal den satz ... je mehr Scheisse man in einen Topf wirfst um so größer ist auch die Warscheinlichkeit das ich davon eines wieder rausfische

oder so

HF & GL & Peace un so :-)


----------



## Carwash (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread ist geil muss ich ja schon sagen.
Musste mich an der Stelle des DD-Kriegers richtig kranklachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, spiele selber nen DD- Krieger....
und es ist wahr alles xD.

Tank: Ich pulle die Gruppe nach hinten!
>> Gruppe gepullt<<
Ich: CHARGE--> Wirbelwind--> aber lebe noch 
Tank: Wasn jetzt kaputt bei dir?
Ich: Ist doch alles gut gegangen ^^

Naja aber ich war auch mal tank .... pre BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da hats mich auch einfach nur abgefuckt das die Leute direkt dmg machen müssen aber irgendwie isses manchmal auch viel zu langsam wie Tanks vorgehen.


----------



## pixler (4. Dezember 2008)

Hound schrieb:


> Wie bringe ich einen Tank zur Weißglut?
> 
> 
> Idem ich mit seiner Frau schlafe.
> ...


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Dezember 2008)

Carwash schrieb:


> aber irgendwie isses manchmal auch viel zu langsam wie Tanks vorgehen.



genau das ist das problem, wenn ein tank nicht pullt hat das zu 99% einen grund

a. er will noch symbole anpassen
b. er schüttet sich grad was zu trinken ein
c. die heiler freundin hat ihn gebeten kurz zu warten
d. er wartet auf die patro die in 5sek um die ecke kommt
e. blutrausch ist erst in 5sek rdy 

usw. usw.....es gibt nen grund warum der tank mit pullen wartet -.-


----------



## Snook83 (4. Dezember 2008)

hehe echt geil was ihr da schreibt, das beste ist das viele sachen man selbst schon erlebt hat als tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mich zur zeit am meisten aufregt beim tanken sind die ele schamanen.  ich pull ne grp -> grp kommt -> schamane rennt rein und macht das komische bomben (mir fällt grad net ein wie das heisst) wo alle wegfliegen. alle mobs sind irgendwo im raum und ich darf rumhecheln und alle einsammel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snabog (4. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geiler Thread bisher, da kommt mir vieles nur zu bekannt vor.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die meisten Probleme mit anderen Kriegern hab.

Einer der klassischten Szenen:

Wir waren in Kara (is länger her damals als das noch schwer war und wir kaum BC-Epics hatten)
Ich verkünde im TS, dass ich vorhabe jetzt anzutanken.
Gesagt getan - ich trotte gemächlich (kein Taktiker geskillt und daher kein Charge) auf die Riesentussi zu.
Auf einmal höhre ich ZAAAAM und der Fury-Krieger neben mir geht von 0 auf 100 in 2,3 direkt in die offenen Arme der Maid.

Mit einem lauten Klatschen wird die eingesprunge Schraube des Nachtelf Kriegers eingeleitet und die Maid bereitet sich darauf vor den Raid aufzumischen.

Bis ich die Aggro hatte und die Dame zum Tänzchen aufforden konnte, musste zwar noch ein Bruzelpyroblinzelmagier dran glauben aber wird haben sie zu acht auch noch down bekommen.

Nachdem der Krieger wieder gerezzt wurde beschränkte er sich auf ein: "AUA die macht ja Schaden", was aber nur mit einem trokenen "Darum tankt auch Goldchen" beantwortet wurde.


Aber eigentlich hab ich meine Gruppenmitglieder relativ gut erzogen, nachdem ich eine Woche lang den "Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten" Grundsatz durchgezogen habe.


----------



## LaLeX (4. Dezember 2008)

da ich jäger bin liebe ich folgende dinge zu tun (in fun gruppen wohlgemerkt):
- Aspekt des Rudels (ihr wudnert euch warum ihr instant benommen seid? xD)
- Knurren/Agressiv beim Pet
- Pet läuft "unbeabsichtigt" durch trash
- Irreführung makro - verdammt, wieso hat mein pet die aggro? 
- Schussrotation mit Aggro-schuss
- Salve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Aspekt der Viper...dödelö... ich hab keinen Mana mangel... aber der boss brauch ja ewig, macht mal mehr dmg!
- Totstellen-CD vortäuschen und mitm Mob am arsch durch die Ini laufen und den Tank mit den Pulls beschäftigen
- Eisfalle auf Totenkopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mehr meiner taten fallen mir gerade nicht ein^^
ach so doch: Als letzter im Raid am Leben sein, der Endboss ist fast tot, gruppe ist schon fast wieder komplett da - und totstellen! life-reset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann ein gekonntes Sry im TS raushauen


----------



## Solassard (4. Dezember 2008)

Sebst erlebt.

Nur noch sheep am leben
Bär stürmt sheep an
sheep weg
steht beim todesritter wo der tank eben noch stand
Todesritter: sry, ich dachte charge hätte noch cd

Bär charged in Gruppe
Prankenhieb
Alle mobs fliegen zur Seite
Eule: Taifoon is ja cool

Der Bär bin übrigens ich ^^


----------



## Gerti (4. Dezember 2008)

-DK: Einmal fein mit dem Spot den Mob über die Weihe ziehen.... Gibt bei mir 3x ne Warnung, beim 4x  können sie sich nen neuen Tank suchen...
-Drudie: Was ich gestern feststellen musste, wenn der Druide NUR mit Regrow healt  und meint, andere Healspells hätte er nicht...
-Sämmtliche Klassen, die so eine Knock-Back AE können und damit gerne mal die Mobs  aus der Weihe haun oder in andere  Grps oder sonstwohin
-Hexer: Tab+Dot+Tab+Dot+Tab+Dot+Tab+Dot+Tab+Dot "Hö wer hat den Boss gepullt?"
-Sämmtliche Klassen: Pulle eine Caster Grp, renne um die Ecke und der rest haut schon drauf---> DD hat Aggro--> Healer healt--> hat von den anderen Aggro
-Heiler die üerfordert sind, wenn man mehr als 1 target healen muss
-Healer,  die bevor man überhaupt einen  Mob angetankt hat einen 10k Critheal reindrücken-->Healer hat erstmal Aggro
-DD, die, wenn was schief läuft oder geadded wird sofort mit  AE beginnen oder  wahllos auf ein Target dmg machen, statt zu schaun, dass wenn der Tank alle Mobs hat auf das Target des Tanks bzw das target mit der meisten Bedrohung auf dem Tank dmg zu machen...
-Leute die zu doof für einen Kick/Counterspell sind

Sonst bringt einen Tank noch zur Weißglut: Fehlendes Klassenverständnis, DD die heulen, wenn man pullt, während der  Healer 100% Mana hat, sie aber noch am reggen sind, zu doof sind auf das Target mit der meistenr Aggo zu gehen, wenn mal keine Marks sind,...

Naja, vielleicht  sollen mal einige drüber nachdenken, wieso man random keine Tanks mehr findet. (Mehr als die hälfte von den obengenannten Punkten ist mir allein gestern passiert....)


----------



## ThomasO (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Um die Ecke laufen?




Funktioniert leider nicht immer.

Entweder die Caster-Mobs laufen ein stück und bleiben dann wieder stehen, oder diese schießen einfach durch die Wände.

Ansonsten kommen mir viele Situationen beängstigend bekannt vor.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Dezember 2008)

Snook83 schrieb:


> hehe echt geil was ihr da schreibt, das beste ist das viele sachen man selbst schon erlebt hat als tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst das Gewitter!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KarambaKarachoOlé (4. Dezember 2008)

Carwash schrieb:


> ... aber irgendwie isses manchmal auch viel zu langsam wie Tanks vorgehen.


Als DD ist es ja auch reichlich einfach, Kopf ausschalten und auf das "GO" vom Tank warten (so, setzte hier mal zu Sicherheit nen Smilie)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann mit einem Schlag das maximum an Damage losschicken. Die Arbeit die ein Tank vorher hat ((situatuion abschätzen, pat unterwegs, caster da?, welche mobs vorort, wie markieren), ja nicht jeder Tank war schon in jeder Ini!) wird nur als störend empfunden. Passt schon, losloslos, Tank kennt sich ja aus! Wie, noch nicht gepullt, Heal afklo (egal, sowieso völlig überbewertet), passt doch, sind ja nur vier mobs ich bomb schon mal los, die pipipause dauert ja wohl nicht solange, dann ist er/sie wieder da falls es eng wird.

Das Leben ist schön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (4. Dezember 2008)

Als BC rauskam hab ich zum ersten mal meinen Druiden auf Bär umgeskillt, weil ich 
auch endlich mal tanken wollte.
Hatte mit extra 2 Makros gemacht:
Laaangsam DMG aufbauen
Full DMG

Der pull kam oft erst gar nicht mehr bei mir an. Wenn doch, schnell die Aggro 
verloren.
Meiner Meinung liegt es daran, dass viele Neueinsteiger erstmal nur 
durch die Inis gezogen werden und dadurch das Gruppenspiel und ihre Klasse
nicht beherrschen.
Hab jetzt nach einem Jahr Pause wieder angefangen (als Heiler).
Aber mein erster Run war schon eine Katastrophe.
Werde jetzt mal meine eigenen Erfahrungen als Tank sammeln.

An alle Tanks unter euch: Ihr habt meinen vollsten Respekt und meine Anerkennung.

P.S. Natürlich hab ich auch schonmal zu früh geheilt und die Aggro gehabt.
Fehler machen wir alle mal. Und ich persönlich liebe gerade die Kämpfe. wenn 
mal was schief läuft.


----------



## Snook83 (4. Dezember 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du meinst das Gewitter!^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau, danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Dezember 2008)

Snook83 schrieb:


> genau, danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Gewitter ist perfekt wenn man dem Heiler aus der Klemme helfen will! Man will den Mob ja nicht behalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frostschock / Gewitter / Totem des Verlangsamen/Feuerexplosionstotem (mit 3 s Betäubung)  und dann hilfeschreiend um den Tank herumrennen! oO

Mitunter einer der wenigen Möglichkeiten Flächenschaden zu machen. Viele Mobgruppen sind ja heutzutage schon down bevor der Schami den ersten Kettenblitz durch hat.... naja ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (4. Dezember 2008)

Find ich sehr geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umckaloabo (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein Tank, der sich die Aggro von nem Jägerpet klauen lässt, verdient die Bezeichnung "Tank" nicht... Basta. Es gibt sowieso mehr miese Tanks als es schlechte Jäger gibt (auf Lvl 80). Is einfach so und jetzt: Flame on ;>


----------



## Delhoven (4. Dezember 2008)

Also PvPler retten euch ohne Probleme vor eurem PVE Lowskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blind, Cyclone, Missdirect, Roots 4tw , je nach Klasse versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (4. Dezember 2008)

XD made may day   wegen dem TE hab ich nen lachanfall bekommen auf arbeit und ich sitze mit 20 leuten im büro die mich wie autos angucken XD

lustig gemacht aber wahres dran^^


----------



## Hound (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für das grosse Feedback, und denn Verzicht aufs Flamen, hoffe es kommen noch mehr Beispiele ist super witzig was so alles erlebt wird. Was auch schön ist, zu sehen man steht mit den Situationen nicht alleine da. Und natürlich machen alle Fehler, und ich habe die Heiler extra aus den Beispielen rausgehalten, Ihr Job wird meiner Erfahrung nach gänzlich unterschätzt. Vielen Dank auf diesem Wege an all die Heiler die mich in meiner Dose halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (4. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, sehr nett geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr, mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Ara


----------



## Delhoven (4. Dezember 2008)

Ach btw, ich hatte auch so ne Ini mit meinem Dudu, der ist an dem Abend 80 geworden, hatte relativ wenig Manareg im Healgear, aber ich dachte mir, skillste Heal und dann ab in die Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 Monate nur Eule und Pvp gespielt waren auch was viel für meinen PvE "Skill".

Naja ganze Gruppe waren Gildies, aber Raidmember. Full SW Gear an, bzw full 25er Wotlk, und entsprechend war das Tempo, naja, das ich die ganze Ini mit Wildwuchs Rank1 und Verjüngen Rank 1 geheilt habe und der Tank , scheissegal ob ich 1000Mana hatte oder voll war eine Grp nach der anderen gezogen hat, war dieser Run auch so ähnlich wie hier oft beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heroic Hallen der Blitze vs. Meine Grp

Heroic Hallen der Blitze WINS


----------



## Megor (4. Dezember 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Mage:
> 
> 2. Selbe Situation, nur ohne Sheep.
> Pala Schild rein, die Mobs laufen zum Tank, der zündet die Weihe und gerade als die Mobs fast bei ihm Nagekommen sind, rennt der Mage rein.... BÄMM, Push-Back-Efekt..... Alle Mobs stehen wieder 10 Meter weg. Ausserhalb der Weihe....
> Das ist natürlich nicht dem AMge allein vorbehalten, haben doch Schamanen und Druiden auch solch dolle Fähigkeiten.



Seit wann haben Magier nen "Push-Back-Effekt".....


----------



## Dalmus (4. Dezember 2008)

Megor schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Magier nen "Push-Back-Effekt".....


Kann mich irren, aber ich glaube seit 3.0.1? *grübel*


----------



## Fröggi1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Megor schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Magier nen "Push-Back-Effekt".....


Lebende Bombe oder so heisst der.
Das Endtalent vom feuermage.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn ihr euch traut, herauszufinden, was die Tanks wirklich von euch halten und sich über euch erzählen, lest doch mal den Original Tank-Laber-Thread hier aus dem buffed Kriegerforum: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27755

Schlaffe 50+ Seiten mit der Wahrheit über Raider, Heiler, Damage Dealer und andere Katastrophen...


----------



## AN3333 (4. Dezember 2008)

Naja vor patch 3.0 bei schami:
Pfffff wer braucht schon wf?? agi ist viel geiler xD


----------



## Matzushima (4. Dezember 2008)

Also mir ist gestern erst wieder was in der Art passiert. Ich markier die Gegnergruppe... pull kommt und ich schnapp mit das erste Ziel (ahso ich spiele Tank^^). Meine HP geht auf 50%.. keine Heal.. unermüdlicher verteidiger zündet (mit Warnung im Gruppenchat)..... immer noch keine Heal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. naja Ende vom Lied ich kippe aus den Latschen und die Gruppe geht down. Ich frage den Heiler was los war... Antwort: Oha sry habe vergessen zu heilen.....


----------



## Clunck (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich weiß was zum Priester !!
> 
> Sämtliche Sätze die mit  *'... aber der Heal war durch !' *enden
> 
> ...


Hätte ich in der Letzten zeit öfters, 
Ich sags euch Old Kindom ist ne Scheiss ini der endboss ist zum kotzen und die archievments sind auch sehr scheisse.


----------



## ThomasO (4. Dezember 2008)

Umckaloabo schrieb:


> Ein Tank, der sich die Aggro von nem Jägerpet klauen lässt, verdient die Bezeichnung "Tank" nicht... Basta. Es gibt sowieso mehr miese Tanks als es schlechte Jäger gibt (auf Lvl 80). Is einfach so und jetzt: Flame on ;>




Jägerpet und Knurren auf On - insbesondere wenn es dann Mobgruppen sind, kann der beste Tank (gelegentlich) nichts dagegen machen.

Das hat nichts mit "Flame On" zu tun, sondern zeigt offensichtliches Unwissen auf.


----------



## turageo (4. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Priester: "Re...
> ups"



Ja, auch schon erlebt. Die Gruppe, ungefähr die Hälfte davon um die 5 - 11k Latenz, durch Kara geschlichen (ging ja mit der Latenz auch derbe langsam vorwärts),
bei Kurator nach dem der Tank und ein eingesprungener Feral ins Gras gebissen hatten: "sry... disc" vom Heiler ist nicht wirklich so der Lacher in dem Moment. ^^

mfg


----------



## Nasiria (4. Dezember 2008)

Hm... bei uns war es mal in Kara so, dass der Tank gesagt hat, dass er mehr Schutz von den Heilern braucht. Seine Lebenspunkte gingen immer in dem Maß auf und ab 5%-100%-5% etc. Ein Pala hatte das falsch verstanden und Segen des Schutzes gegeben, ganzer Raid wundert sich, dass der Boss mitmal wegläuft. Aber böse war da niemand, wurde eher nur verlacht und vor jedem Boss gefragt, ob der Pala seinen Segen des Schutzes weit genug weggelegt hat.

Ich spiele übrigens sowohl Tank, als auch DD. Wenn ich mit meiner Schurkin unterwegs bin, sag ich vorher schon immer bescheid, dass niemand Schuld ist, sollte ich im Kampf als Einziges umfallen. Bin da so ein bisschen schwierig zu handhaben, da ich nicht darauf achte, dass ich meinen ganzen Schaden auf das Hauptziel lenke, sondern auf das logischste Ziel. Heißt also, wenn ein Heiler bei den Gegnern ist, der nicht beachtet wird, dann schwenke ich auf den um. Oder wie im Nexus der Kommandant mit Anstürmen haut gerne unsere Heiler dann weg, da behalte ich den auch bei mir.

Als Tank (Schutzpala) hab ich die Angewohnheit entwickelt, dass ich fast schon sofort Rechtschaffene Verteidigung mache, sobald ein Gegner vom Boden abhebt. Aber in der Violetten Festung hatte ich dann auch mal das tolle Erlebnis mit zwei Schurken und einem Jäger beim Endboss, dass ich beide Schurkenhandel und Irreführung abbekommen habe. Einziger Kommentar von mit an die Gruppe "Ich geh afk, brauch eh nicht tanken." Gut ich bin natürlich trotzdem da geblieben, aber wurde ganz komisch von den Anderen angeschaut.


----------



## ---- (4. Dezember 2008)

Kasom schrieb:


> Als Jäger kann ich noch was wesentlich besser empfehlen:
> Wenn die Heiler oder sonstige DDs, die einen nerven das zu schnell wegklicken, setzt Irreführung auf Die Begleiter der Spieler da mans da nicht wegklicken kan^^. Wichtel oder andere Jägerpets sind da doch ne ganz gute Wahl^^
> 
> Ob man Irreführung auf Haustiere setzen kann, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber vermutlich wird das nicht gehen
> ...



Einfach Wichtel freigeben und nach der Ini den Jäger als Hexer durch die mangel drehen xD.

Was mir schon passiert is das ich mir inner ini den ss versehentlich auf mich selbst gesetzt habe oO sorgte auch für lacher naja.

Wenn wieder irgendwas schief läuft denk ich mir einfach das die typen die höheren Rep Kosten ham als ich.^^


----------



## Gornos (4. Dezember 2008)

Priester:

Tank pullt per Fernkampf.
Priester setzt Schattenwort: Tod aufs Main Target, das dann sofort zu ihm läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder auch beim Tanken von mehreren Mobs (die aber der reihe nach umgeklatscht werden) alle mit schattenwort schmerz dotten.
Sehr schön, wenn dann alle außer dem main target zu einem gelaufen kommen.
hab ich aber auch nur bei tanks gemacht die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wildfox (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da gibts ein geiles Addon für, von dem ich leider nicht weiß wie es heißt.
> Das schreibt im /p oder /ra Channel haargenau, welches CC von wem und mit welchem Angriff rausgehaun wurde.
> Irgendwann wird der Tank mit Sicherheit dermaßen genervt sein, von dem ewigen gespame, dass ers drin lässt
> 
> ...



Nennt sich BigBrother das Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Tank nehm ich das gerne.
Man will ja wissen wen man zusammen scheißen mus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKazzak (4. Dezember 2008)

Ein Freund von mir (ER ist Off Krieger) hat mal ausversehen Bei einer Gruppe Massenspott gemacht. War auch sehr nett anzusehen.
Ich liebe es generell wenn dds Tank spielen und tot sind bevor sie das denken merken.


----------



## Gerti (4. Dezember 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Priester:
> 
> Tank pullt per Fernkampf.
> Priester setzt Schattenwort: Tod aufs Main Target, das dann sofort zu ihm läuft
> ...



lol, dann hat ehrlichgesagt der tank nix drauf :x


----------



## Spaceflyer (4. Dezember 2008)

geil geschrieben und entspricht sehr offt der wahrheit bei randoms.


dinge die in nordend einen heiler zu verzweiflung bringen sind tanks die auf alles und jeden zu stürmen. schon offt genug gesehen und neben der mobgruppe gleich noch den boss mit dran gehabt. besonders geil find ich das bei hero instanzen.

was mich noch tierisch aufregt sind spieler die ihr eigenes ding bei bossen durchziehen und dauernd bei einer atacke des bosses wieder den selben fehler machen obwohl man es ihnen 20 mal erklärt hat. führt zu einem sehr hohen manaverbrauch, da die spieler ja wieder hoch geheilt werden müssen und schluss entlich ist alles auf cooldown und der heiler oom.

vote vor gehirn chars, deren spieler es sonst nicht lernen und der char dann die aufgabe des denken übernehmen muss.

in diesem sinne noch einen schönen tag.


----------



## Naclis (4. Dezember 2008)

mit meiner Priesterin krieg ich meistens Stress mit dem Tank, wenn ich:
a) feare
b) das Schaf dotte
c) bei TdM als Heiler (1. Boss) hinter der Tür bleibe beim Pull
d) Schild im Pull auf den Tank setze
e) sterbe


----------



## Sprite13 (4. Dezember 2008)

An alle Arkan mages : Geistesgegenwart -> Pyroschlag auf den Boss -> Tot -> Ausloggen !

Oder um Barlow zu zitieren :"Mages können 3 Dinge : Kekse , Portale und jede Menge Unsinn. Und nur letzteres machen sie ohne sich vorher 3 mal darum bitten zu lassen." 

Auch beliebt ist es , als Healer AFK zu gehen. Natürlich nur kurz und ohne /afk einzuschalten. 

Sich in die nächste Gruppe zu blinzeln ist auch der Hit in jedem Raid ! Oder zu lesen wie der Tank ne viertel stunde um lead bittet bevor man bemerkt dass man selber lead hat. 

An alle Palas : Gebt dem Tank sdr ! Wirklich gut klappte das leider nur vor dem addon. 

oder zu sagen : "Ich kann nicht sheepen!" " Wie du kannst net sheepen?!" "Ich kann nur Schweinen"

Oder anstatt DMG zu machen/zu healen /dance anschalten!

Tanks verstehen keinen Spaß ! Doch dieser Thread klärt warum ihre Repp-Kosten immer so hoch sind !


----------



## Scrätcher (4. Dezember 2008)

Tank pullt, Jäger macht Eisfalle, Eisfalle geht auf

Das Spiel wiederholt sich 3 mal

Jäger:"WER MACHT STÄNDIG MEINE EISFALLE AUF????"

Darauf Tank:"Laut meinem Addon du!"

ich konnt nicht mehr!^^


----------



## dragon1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm...
Wenn ihr auf die schurken rumhackt,die entdeckt werden beim sap:
1.
kein raidschurke wird wohl verbesserte verstohlenheit skillen.
2.
Es ist ganz normal,wenn sein sap verfehlt,..Es ist der spieler nicht schuld. 5eine kleine verfehlchance haben ALLE Offensivfaehigkeiten.
3.
An alle tipp:
solang ihr nicht zu nah seid:
Ignorieren!
Wenn der Schurke Verschwindet,ist alles wieder in butter.
Wenn nicht,sterben lassen.
~Normalerweise stirbt sonst die ganze gruppe.
Da ist es schneller/besser,er wird gerezzt.


Mfg, ein stolzer Schurkenspieler


----------



## Joringel (4. Dezember 2008)

man macht schon so einiges mit, wenn man sich in instanzen vermöbeln lässt. meist versuche ich dann auch ruhig zu bleiben, wenns mehr als einmal vorkommt, erkläre ich dann auch, was zu geschehen hat und was nicht, aber ab und an kann ich auch richtig eklich werden. gut ist dann, wenn man sich mit dem heiler verbündet und über die nase ablästern kann, die nur mist baut

als beispiele kann ich folgendes beitragen:

ich war mal in einer gruppe für managruft und wir hatten u. a. einen schurken dabei, der nicht nur unmotiviert jede gruppe genusst hat, die ihm vor die nase kam, natürlich immer die, die ich grad NICHT pullen wollte, nein, er hatte auch die angewohnheit, die mobs immer einen oder zwei meter vor der weihe zu stunnen. und mir dann erklären wollen, ich muss doch nur weihe machen, dann krieg ich die aggro schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder ebenso in der managruft, diesmal dann heroisch:
vom heiler, den ich diesmal nicht kannte, kam immer nur gogogogogogogo, was mich immer sowieso schon recht aggressiv macht. irgendwann fragte ich ihn dann, ob ers eilig hat und er meinte nur, dass er hier nich so lang rumgammeln will. das war noch vor dem patch und der manareg war bei meinem pala noch nicht so super, wie jetzt. ok, dacht ich mir, dem zeigst du, wer hier das tempo bestimmt. hab dann eine gruppe nach der andern gepullt, ob ich mana hatte oder nicht. dann standen wir vor diesem steinboss und mein manabalken war halb voll. ich also ran und mein leben wurde immer weniger... als alle tot waren, kam dann vom heiler: super, wenn man pullt, wenn der heiler am trinken ist. ich sagte dann nur: och, du darfst also trinken, aber ich nicht?? is ja spannend. der hat daraufhin dann auch die gruppe verlassen, mich als unfähig bezeichnet und ich hatte reppkosten, aber den spaß wars mir wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lustig war auch einmal in zul aman. es war ein krieger dabei, den ich schon von einer vorigen randomgruppe kannte. wir konnten uns irgendwie nicht einigen, wer mt macht, haben das also beide mehr oder weniger abwechselnd übernommen. wir waren dann also bei halazzi, pullten da noch den letzten trash und plötzlich seh ich bei meinen buffs ein symbol, dass ich noch gar nicht kannte. ich guck nach, was es für eines ist und sehe, es ist dieser spruch vom krieger, der die aggro um 30 % verringert und diese dann auf ihn überträgt. da war ich doch etwas sprachlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und als begründung meinte der krieger, er wolle auch etwas von meiner überdimensionalen aggro abhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (5. Dezember 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Lebende Bombe oder so heisst der.
> Das Endtalent vom feuermage.



drachenodem ^^


----------



## phexus (5. Dezember 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Magier:
> 
> Tank: "Mond wird gesheept"
> *Sheep cast, sheep drin*
> ...



Was Sheep? Meinst du das Vieh, das mir immer beim Tanken vor den Füssen rumrennt? Und ich verzweifelt Spalten spamme, aber der 3. Mob schon zum Heiler schielt? Was soll denn der Tank dann machen? Augen zu und raus das Sheep, ne ordentliche Schockwelle und Donnerknall sind jetzt gefragt. Wunder dich nie wieder, wenn der Tank das Sheep vor seinen Füssen rausholt, denn das muss er, wenn es dort ist. Er hat nur 2 Optionen: die Posi wechseln - geht nicht immer oder von vornherein den Pull zu ändern. Geht auch nicht immer. 

Wieso liegt eigentlich diese Kackwerbung über meinem Textfenster buffed?? So ein Müll und geht nicht wegzuklicken.


----------



## szene333 (5. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Wenn ihr auf die schurken rumhackt,die entdeckt werden beim sap:
> 1.
> kein raidschurke wird wohl verbesserte verstohlenheit skillen.
> ...



Nur bitte bei fehlgeschlagenen Sap und CD auf vanish sterben wie ein Mann/Frau und nicht Richtung Gruppe laufen


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (5. Dezember 2008)

eine wahre geschichte - ich war zwar nicht dabei doch selbst nach knapp 2 jahren
hängt dem hexer noch sein ruf nach und wurde lückenlos dokumentiert im gildenforum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war zu guten alten MC-Zeiten der Boss Garr stand an. Alle hatten ihre Aufgaben erhalten.
Ich weiss nicht ob runtergezählt wurde oder auch nicht - ich schreibs ich fügs mal hinzu

3....2.... noch bevor die 1 zu hören war zischte ein Leerwandler des nicht namentlich genannten
Haxers an am Tank vorbei, im TS hörte man viele panische Rufe XXX hol deinen Leerwandler zurück !!
hörte.
Doch der Leerwandler lies sich nicht beirren und wollte Garr zuerst begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(ich kann mir gut den blassen und im Schweiß gebadeten Hexerspieler vorstellen, wie er den Passiv-Button
dauerspamt)

Da MC noch nicht so auf Farmstatus war  - war ein Wipe unvermeidbar.

Der arme Hexer wurde natürlich, mit den besten wünschen überschüttet - he he he

Als man man den Hexer etwas kleinlaut im TS hörte - *"Sorry Leute, mein Leerwandler hat einfach zu viel Wille!"*

......
irgendwie glaub ich es ihm, denn er spielt jetzt schon länger selbst einen Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crom (5. Dezember 2008)

nochmal zum Thema  - Mobgruppe als Tank um die Ecke ziehen: 

ich würd mal sagen, bei Randomgruppen passiert es zum 50%, das man um die Ecke rennt, und feststellt, daß man gaanz allein da doof rumsteht. 

Es ist fast immer so, daß irgendwer der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kann und irgendetwas macht (man ist ja im Kampf - da muss man irgendwas machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  - man rennt also wieder zurück und läuft im pingpong von zweikampf zu zweikampf (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) um sich ein kleines bisschen Aggro zu holen. Mit Sicherheit kommt dann natürlich auch die Pat, wegen der man ja die Mobgruppe wegziehen wollten.

Ist mir schon oft genauso passiert - auch wenn ich im TS langsam und ausführlich erkläre, was ich vor habe.


----------



## domes (5. Dezember 2008)

Mich schreckt nichts mehr so richtig wenn ich mal tanken gehe, ich sag vorher an was Sache ist und wenn ich nen guten Tag hab auch 2x. Wenn sich keiner dran hält wird solange gewiped bis der Heiler die grp. verlässt und dann hat sich das eh erledigt ;-). Letztens meinte ein DK, das es besser wäre in Froststance dps fahren zu müssen...naja war letztlich ein Heilerprob. Ich hab einfach nicht mehr gegen gespottet ^^.


----------



## Pcasso (5. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm.....also ich bin auch priest und da können mich die tanks ganz gern mal zur weisglut treiben.....ich erlebt das sooft

3 gruppen oder mehr hintereinander pullen, wasserverbrauch = unendlich weil man nicht richtig zum reggen kommt

und dann kommentare wie (ich zitiere hier und jeder heiler wirds kennen) meine lieblinge:


1) - mana wird überbewertet....
2) - ich habe doch 100 % hp....
3) - ich will schnell hier durch, keine zeit zum reggen
4) - 
tank (dudu): "wieso heilst du nicht?"
ich: "weil ich kein mana hatte?"
tank: "dann sag doch was"
ich: "hab ich 3 mal gesagt"
tank: "...."
5) - "trink schneller!!"


wenn das einmal passiert im raid oder der ini...ok......
beim zweiten mal warn ich den tank vor....
beim dritten mal lass ich ihn verrecken mit dem spruch (dank @ barlow) 
"wer den heiler verarscht, läuft"


liebe tanks.....spielt mal ne heilerklasse und sucht euch nen tank der sich für captain kirk auf koks hält....dann wisst ihr was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (5. Dezember 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> drachenodem ^^



Auch falsch... der Magierzauber mit dem Pushback ist die Druckwelle...

MfG
Eli


----------



## Recta (5. Dezember 2008)

Man kann so ziemlich über alles meckern ;-)

Ich hab jetzt so langsam alle Tankklassen bis auf Krieger durch (Ok mein Pala ist mittlerweile Heiler, aber bin Tank aus Leidenschaft)

Hab schon so ziemlich alles erlebt beim  Tanken. Aber ganz ehrlich: Irgendwann kann man da auch einfach darauf reagieren ;-) Und wenn man doch grad mal einen Hass auf den DD oder whatever hat der zum tausendsten mal sich nicht an die Targets hält und meint er müsst einen Mob Solo umnuken. Einfach ignorieren oder sich halt die Mühe machen Spot auf CD zu usen und anchargen wo es sein muss.

Es gibt unfähige Tanks, es gibt unfähige Heiler, es gibt unfähige DDs.

Hatte die Tage erst einen nicht so fähigen Heiler im Nexus ;-)

/1: Such noch Tank und DD für Nexus
Da ich mit meinem Bruder unterwegs war (Er Hunter, ich Tank (Frost-DK) den Typ im /1 angewhispert und inviten gelassen. Begrüsst dann meint der Heiler so: Hat wer nen TS? Ich so joah bin mit meinem Bruder grad drin. Kannst ja joinen wenn de magst. TS-Makro gepostet. Der Shami so: Sorry hab kein Mic. Mein nur freundlich das es eh nicht wichtig ist in 5er unbedingt im TS zu sein und gut wars. Waren also zu dritt im TS. Der Heiler mich beim tanken mit Fragen gelöschert zu dies und jenem. Zum DK und wie das doch funzt mit dem und zur Instanz (Er war das erste mal drin). Hab höfflich gemeint ich erklär ihm was er wissen muss. Schien mir etwas leicht überheblich. (Mein DK ist nicht Imba Equipt . Reicht zum Tanken und ist halt Equip vom Leveln). Relativ fix durch die Instanz gerannt (Heiler hat mich schon angefangen zu nerven weil er gehetzt hat wo ich allergisch drauf reagier)
Dann kam wie es kommen muss. Plattform vor Anmoalus(?!) Stehen 2-3 Mobs + Chaotischer Riss. Ich Setz Targets und renn wie bei allen Gruppen zuvor die Plattform Hoch und erstma auf den Riss. Setz Tod und Verfall + Heulende Böhe und Pestilenz + Eisige Gegenwehr gezündet. Frag mich wo der Heal kommt *Lichrichtter und unermüdlicher Verteidiger gezündet* wart immer noch auf Heal - Trank und Ghul raus zum Opfern - Scheisse keine Runenmacht mehr - DOWN. Kampf hat noch etwas gedauert aber wie geahnt wipe (Keine ernsthafte Ersatztankklasse dabei gewesen und war noch keiner der Mobs tot (Haben ja ca 37k life)

Ausrede vom Heiler: Was rennsten auch hoch? Pull doch runter öÖ Hatte dich nicht im Sichtfeld

Wer war jetzt der böse? Ich weil ich mein Ding durchgezogen hab und dem Heiler net groß und breit erklärt hab das ich wie x-ma vorher hochlauf oder der Heiler der etwas sehr sehr langsam reagiert hat und nicht hochgelaufen ist um mich ins Sichtfeld zu bekommen ;-) *gg*

Hab mich halt net groß aufgeregt. Gab dann noch nen Fastwipe weil der Heiler ma eben disconnetet nach em pull hatte und weil er beim Endboss gemeint hat "Ups sorry hab mich auf das Pet konzentriert das am Leben zu halten und dich ganz vergessen " - WIPE

Könnt glaub ein ganzes Buch über lustige Erfahrungen in Instanzen machen ;-)

rennst rum sammelst mobs aus allen ecken Weil jeder DD dir vorm beim Mob antanken einen geklaut hat - Charge - Spot - etc und haste alle schön bei dir *mage läuft an und* BAM Druckwelle! (Ja schleudert die Mobs weg seit 3.0 ;-))

Und an die lieben ungeduldigen:
Wenn ein Tank nicht pullt kann das folgende Gründe haben:
1. Er wartet bis sein Heiler gereggt hat
2. Er schaut sich die nächste Mob Gruppe an und versucht Sinnvoll Targets und CC zu setzen
3. Der Heiler hat ihn gebeten kurz zu warten.
4. Er Trinkt grad nen Schluck so OOC ;-)
5. Zündet sich ne Kippe an
6. Wurd grad kurz in en Gespräch verwickelt.
7. Tippt grad noch ne kurze Erklärung für die Gruppe.
8. usw :-P

Also wie schon jmd gesagt hat: Der Tank pullt und er hat zu 99% einen Grund warum er es nicht jetzt sofort tut

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes WE


----------



## Baeon (5. Dezember 2008)

also einen tank der lederverarbeitung / kürschner hat am besten so

man lässt ihn mit der mobgruppe stehen ( Violett. Fest. ) um dann schön in ruhe die toten mobs abzuziehen, während der tank vor sich hinkloppt.

 ohne den anstand zu haben - das leder zu teilen.

so mir ergangen !!!


----------



## ReneKF (5. Dezember 2008)

Mein Favorit: Agro klauen und weglaufen.... da wünsch ich mir echt nen sprinten vom Schurken....

Als guter Tank interessieren Debuffs nicht... so denken auch alle die das Bannen könnten.

Meine Lieblinge sind die Jäger: Agro >>> Tod stellen >>> Heiler wirklich tot.

In Kara im Theater.... Target: Zuschauer.... 2min später stehen 20 Mobs auf unseren kalten Leichen.


----------



## Milivoje (5. Dezember 2008)

es nervt einfach, wenn man jemandem gewisse dinge dreimal erklären muss. wenn ein tank mobs um eine ecke pulled, dann nicht, weil er angst hat..... wieso peilen manche das nicht. aber klar, wer die gnaze zeit in der ini auf der space-taste rumprügelt und sich auch sonst wie jemand verhält, der 3 monate sein dringend benötigtes retalin nicht bekommenhat, der kann natürlich auch nicht warten, bis der mob beim tank ist.
in randomgruppen hat man es nunmal gelegentlich einfach mit sehr dummen menschen zu tun. da braucht man nicht drumherum zu reden, bei einigen wenigen ist einfach sehr viel luft zwischen den ohren. leider sind diese nasen es dann gerne auch mal, die meinen, einem etwa erklären zu müssen. woher sollen sie auch weissen, dass man selber nen iq hat, der höher als das lvl des chars ist, den man spielt.  so schreibt man ein fröhliches "ogogogogo" in den gruppenchat, wenn der tank nur eben wartet, bis der cd irgendeiner fähigkeit bereit ist/ne pat kommt /der komische blaue balken des heilers verschwunden ist, etc. pp......


----------



## Metadron72 (5. Dezember 2008)

Crom schrieb:


> nochmal zum Thema  - Mobgruppe als Tank um die Ecke ziehen:
> 
> ich würd mal sagen, bei Randomgruppen passiert es zum 50%, das man um die Ecke rennt, und feststellt, daß man gaanz allein da doof rumsteht.
> 
> ...



harhar, 1000ende von malen mit randoms ...und zwar exact so, habs beim lesen quasi wieder vor augen gehabt...

"ich pull um die ecke" ...pull, um die ecke .."wieso kommen da keine mobs ?" und dann nimmt sich auch noch jeder nen eigenen und ich renn wie klein doof hin und her da ich ja nur ae spot hab (ausser range -.-) und dann einen mob über spot und rest wieder rennen. ganz davon ab das die leute natürlich dann nicht stoppen, bis wieder alles unter kontrolle ist, ne sie holen sich dann die aggro zurück während ich versuche den nächsten mob wieder unter kontrolle zu bringen. weil man ja auch sooo viel wut zu beginn eines kampfes hat ^^

naja, danach gibts dann schimpfe und beim nächsten mal nen wipe, weil der tank sich gesetzt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2008)

Hihihi beim lvln passiert: Tank geht down, darauf ich: "Oh, sorry bin jetzt Shadow und bin mir noch vom Holy gewohnt, dass die Grosse Heilung schneller geht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vextec (11. Dezember 2008)

An einem Tank den Ring mit Verteidungswertung als furor krieger wegwürfeln, weil man vermutlich nach Stärke aufgehört hat zu lesen.
Ach ja, ich danke dem Krieger von gestern [Beleidigung entfernt]


----------



## Phash (11. Dezember 2008)

Druide... :>

ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich dir nen Instant drücken soll... aber ich hab mich dagegen entschieden und die 2 sek für Nachwachsen waren dann doch zu lang...

ich wollte gucken, ob ich nen 15k HT hinkrieg... hat nich ganz geklappt...


----------



## Vodaka (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab was Passendes dazu!
 Tank pull 5er grp mit wurfwaffe - ich (shadow-Priest) dotte totenkopf zu und fange sofort mit ae an -> alle mobs rennen zu mir - tank rennt allen nach somit killt totenkopf einen anderen dd und da ich verblassen nutze hauen die anderen adds den heiler um das passiert leider oft^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. Dezember 2008)

an alle tanks: Kennt ihr das Phänomen auch? Du rennst in eine Mobgruppe und gehst davon aus, dass deine eigene gruppe mit int ausgestattet sind. ok du erzeugst bei den castern weiterhinten irgendwie gerade soviel aggro, dass sie nicht den heiler bruzeln, nebenbei versuchst du noch die nahkämpfer an dich zu binden... 5 sekunden seit dem pll sind vergangen... und WUSCH! kommt auch schon ein pyro an dir vobei genau auf einen der 2 caster,...genau....

weitergehend siehst du nur noch irgendetwas großes an dir vorbeirauschen und du könntest schwören "churge" zu hören. Plötzlich siehst du den dicken taurenkrieger mit 2 2h waffen auf den anderen caster einkloppen.... 

Du merkst auch plötzlich, dass der Kumpel von dem Nahkampfgegner, den du grade ein bisschen angetankt hast und ihn bei dir glaubst, sich mit 10 Pfeilen in der Brust richtung heiler und Jäger bewegt....

Du überblickst grade die Situation und fast gerade den entschluss erstmal dem Magier sein caster abzuspoten, dann dem jäger irgendwie die aggro zu klauen und den Warri sterben zu lassen, um dann die aggro zu bekommen, als du plötzlich bemerkst, dass der einzigste mob, der auf dich einprügelt gerade sich umentschlossen hat und doch die nette katze des Jägers masakriert...


Alles passiert....


----------



## Hubautz (11. Dezember 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> Ich hab was Passendes dazu!
> Tank pull 5er grp mit wurfwaffe - ich (shadow-Priest) dotte totenkopf zu und fange sofort mit ae an -> alle mobs rennen zu mir - tank rennt allen nach somit killt totenkopf einen anderen dd und da ich verblassen nutze hauen die anderen adds den heiler um das passiert leider oft^^



Dann solltest du dir vielleicht mal überlegen,warum das so oft passiert.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Dezember 2008)

Priester: "Was bitte schön ist shakkeln?"

Spiele selbst ne Healpriesterin, weiss also von was ich rede


----------

